# Schaltauge für Slayer/Eagle 2017



## Hossi78 (6. August 2018)

hi
Ich brauche ein Schaltauge für mein Slayer 2017, auf den eine Eagle X0 verbaut ist. 
Ich habe hier nix gefunden und auch auf den schaltauge.de/com Seiten gibts das Model scheinbar nicht.

Kann mir jemand das model oder einen Link geben ?


----------



## Hossi78 (10. August 2018)

hi,
irgendwelche Hinweise ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (24. August 2018)

https://www.bikeaction.de/fileadmin/techgarage/techmanual/Slayer_2017_Tech_Manual.pdf?_=1494575383

Seite 14


----------

